# Adding Lights To LGB Cars



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just bought an LGB Pennsylvania Forney kit #72120 that came with a passenger car and I also bought a PA Railroad Three Rivers car.  I would like to add light to these and don't feel I will have a problem doing it but I can't seem to find the right source for the parts I'm going to need.  I'm guessing that it's easiest to add new trucks (if that's the proper term) to each car with metal wheels and then install and LGB 63193 contact kit to one set of wheels.  I'm sure there may be other options but since I'm a newbie, I see that as the easiest.  Where can I buy the new trucks and contact kits?  Also, is there a better way of doing this?


I see there is a lighting connection on the back of the Forney but don;t know if they make a harness that I can put on each one of these cars so that maybe I don't have to change the wheels. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

In addition to the method you mentioned, LGB also made ball-bearing wheel sets with built-in contacts. You might have luck in finding this stuff.

Another way - assuming you can find a connector to fit the Forney - is to run a set of wires from the loco into and through the cars you wish to electrify. Hopefully you can see how I've done this in the photo below.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

You canalso purchase LGB lighting kits which include harnesses to go from car to car. Might be easier to find than the ball bearing wheelsets. 
LAO


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy those lighting kits with a harness online?  LGB is very limited in my area.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I use minatronics plugs. The lamps are 6v bulbs about 3-6 per coach, battery pack in one car in the bathroom or as on my caboose a 1.5 single battery holder between the frame and a switch mounted in the floor. Radio Shack or the hobby shop is were I get the bulbs.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The LGB electrical pick up wheels are very hard to come by and now over priced. Aristo has some that will do the same job ART29123B we have them in stock. Give us call or email.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are other choices than LGB And Aristocraft, Train-Li has stainless bb wheel sets, Jay-BE has sleeved sets and in FRR style, plus Gary Raymond has ball bearing with power pickups. There may be others i do not knoe about.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't added lighting to any LGB cars but I've done a whole bunch of Bachmann cars, replacing the original batteries (or worse, the scrapers) with interior LEDS. 

Easiest way to do it is with ball bearing wheels. But I think the best method is to install brass bushings in the side frames, and solder a wire to the ends of the bushing. You have to drill out the sideframes slightly to accomodate the bushing, and soldering to the edge of the bushing is a little tricky, but it's cheap and highly effective. You can use the bushings aristo sells for its diesels. Ball bearing wheels start at 30+ bucks a set, 


Once I've got power pickup wires attached to the bushings, I run them to a bridge rectifier and a large capacitor, which eliminates flickering. Then I use LEDS painted yellow


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I decided to get a set of LGB ball bearing wheels with pickups and a set of LGB steel wheels for each car and do it that way.  Definitely not the cheapest way to do it but probably the cleanest.  Thanks for your help.  I may look into the some of the other brands of wheels for some future projects.


----------

